# Furry Art Commissions



## ThatOneKimiCat (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi! I was wondering if anyone would be interested in commissioning a work? anything from sketches to full colored artworks, either to be posted as a digital art, or mailed if that is preferred. Please get back to me! I'm new to the furry community, but I've been an artist for a while. Prices for art would range from $15-$50 depending on if it was a small sketch emailed, or a large painting sent as a physical package to your address of choice. Payment can be in the form of a donation to my gofundme account which can be found here  (Though of course you can donate without buying art, of course, if you just want to help out with medical bills, which would be awesome, but totally optional) Please let me know of you are interested, and check out some of my art on tumblr at ThatOneArtBlogger.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Feb 22, 2017)

ThatOneKimiCat said:


> Hi! I was wondering if anyone would be interested in commissioning a work? anything from sketches to full colored artworks, either to be posted as a digital art, or mailed if that is preferred. Please get back to me! I'm new to the furry community, but I've been an artist for a while.


might want to post your price ranges and maybe some examples. might get more people.


----------



## ThatOneKimiCat (Feb 22, 2017)

Ashwolves5 said:


> might want to post your price ranges and maybe some examples. might get more people.


Thank you for your comment! You're right, I will upload some examples and a price range, I didn't think of that. So thank you very much


----------



## galaxy-meow (Feb 22, 2017)

Commission posts go here: forums.furaffinity.net: Art Sales and Auctions


----------



## TheFoxFreedom (Dec 5, 2017)

ThatOneKimiCat said:


> Hi! I was wondering if anyone would be interested in commissioning a work? anything from sketches to full colored artworks, either to be posted as a digital art, or mailed if that is preferred. Please get back to me! I'm new to the furry community, but I've been an artist for a while. Prices for art would range from $15-$50 depending on if it was a small sketch emailed, or a large painting sent as a physical package to your address of choice. Payment can be in the form of a donation to my gofundme account which can be found here  (Though of course you can donate without buying art, of course, if you just want to help out with medical bills, which would be awesome, but totally optional) Please let me know of you are interested, and check out some of my art on tumblr at ThatOneArtBlogger.


uh, how much it will cost for a simple furry fox?


----------



## Dax Shadow (Jun 5, 2021)

Hello all! Im wondering if someone can make a reference sheet of my character, one sfw front view and one nsfw side view.


----------

